# Senegal, Meyer or pionus?



## robstaine

Best all round bird out of the list in title?


----------



## ljb107

Depends which pionus. I've currently have senegals and have had a few meyers and they are pretty fiery.


----------



## robstaine

A blue headed one, but read that the Meyer is very friendly?


----------



## herriotfan

I've got a senegal and she's amazing. 
She talks, cuddles, plays, explores, is awesome to watch etc. 
She does everything you would expect a parrot to do.
The only 'down side' is that she can be a bit protective of me, but not always.
I think she maybe more docile and gentle than the average senegal but I think a lot depends on the owner and how much interaction they have with their parrot. The more you put in, the more you get out.
Senegals are wonderful little birds. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've had two Senegals in my life- and both of them have been frankly nasty. Benni, the wild-caught one I had from when I was a teenager, eventually learned to step on my hand and accept a limited amount of stroking, but he always made a point of biting (hard!), first. Lexi, my current bird was hand-reared and extremely loving as a young bird, but turned completely when he hit adolescence (to be fair to him, we were all having a difficult time as the animals and I were basically homeless for a bit). Now, he is a complete split personality; some days he will be really affectionate and cuddly, but then turn around and bite without provocation, others he is just unapproachable. It seems that the only result of the hand-rearing is that he has no fear of humans, so feels quite free to attack them. I keep him as well and as happy as I can- that is the commitment I made- but I would never get another.


----------



## Zoo-Man

1st choice would be Pionus, 2nd Meyers & 3rd Senegal


----------



## Nel5on

My meyers is probably the nicest, best all round bird i have ever owned. cant recommend them highly enough!


----------



## slayer42

i had a senegal parrot when i was about 11. It was a birthday present. I tried to usher it into its cage just by leaning my shoulder (where she was sat) towards the cage. It attacked my face. I had a hole through my cheek. The bird was very quickly not mine anymore. lol. It had never attacked anyone previous and hasnt attacked since. 11 years on. My only experience with these species. 

Frankie. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## julieszoo

Pionus are fab, Maxis are my fave (currently have 3), have also got a dusky, and have also owned 2 blue heads and a bronze winged. I think the poicephalus are a bit highly strung and overexcitable with a tendancy to be nippy. Meyers are more even tempered then senegals though. Whichever one you go for, please spend the time training while the bird is young and before it hits adolesence, as so many people are unprepared for the changes in behaviour at this time and so many young parrots get moved from home to home at this age


----------

